# What is this weed and what's the best way to kill it?



## Lloydy21 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi there. I would really appreciate help with identifying this particular type of weed. I recently laid a new lawn last year and come spring this year my lawn had been taken over by this weed. I've tried pulling them out and using 'Weed and Feed' but it doesn't do the job, they keep on coming back. So helping identify it is the first step, then figuring out how to get rid of it is the next one!

Any help would be greatly appreciated 😊


----------



## Lloydy21 (Jun 15, 2021)

Anybody? It's literally taking over my lawn and Aftercut Weed & Feed has not done anything!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Lloydy21 the weed and feed granular stuff typically isn't very effective because the herbicide needs to stick to the leaves of the plant. Most sprayed 3-way herbicides will work for broadleaf weeds like that.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

It looks to me like English ivy - Hedera helix

EDIT: Could also be Wild buckwheat - Fallopia convolvulus


----------



## Lloydy21 (Jun 15, 2021)

Spammage said:


> @Lloydy21 the weed and feed granular stuff typically isn't very effective because the herbicide needs to stick to the leaves of the plant. Most sprayed 3-way herbicides will work for broadleaf weeds like that.


What spray would you recommend not to kill my grass?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it's hedge bindweed (Calystegia sepium). It can have a large root system, so it's not easy to get rid of. I had field bindweed and it took several years to kill it. After treatment with a herbicidecontaining MCPA und Dicamba It returned the following year. But I have not seen it for a couple of years now.


----------

